# German spouse permit and divorce



## calf16 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi to all, 

I am from non-EU and married to German 3 years ago. Right now i am on German spouse permit (three years). I am facing the hard time of my life. Our relationship is not working out. I am afraid she gonna give me divorce. I just came to Germany last year to live with her and start a new life with her. But now things are getting out of hand. 

1) If she gets divorce what will happen with my German spouse permit?
2) Do i need to leave immediately?

I really appreciate the advice and answers.


----------

